# res smells



## grotime (Jun 2, 2008)

this is another post that I started today, but this name is more
appropriate.  The old title was GH3 question.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks

Here is the posts with info from the other thread

I just switched to the gh3 with floralicious plus, and liquid koolbloom.
It has a moldy, bad smell in the res. Is this normal? I never had a 
smell like this with the flora nova series. Is it the nutes, or an issue
with my res?
thanks,

I changed the res three days ago. This is the 1st time that this res has been used in over a year, and was cleaned out with bleach prior to use. all nutes were listed, the gh 3 part, liquid koolbloom and florilicious plus. Res is at 65 degrees, temp in room 78, humidity 43. It is a 20 gal res. It smells like I left clothes in the washer for a few days without putting them in the dryer.

more specifics.

I have a veg room that I use a drip system. I use 3x3 rockwool
cubes. I moved into the vedge room 3 days ago. I have a 20
gal res, and use an ebb and flow in the flower room. I have an
air stone in the res, and temps are all ideal.

What are signs of root rot? My plants all look great.

My ph is always at 5.7-6.2. The ppm is currently at 1350.
I just switched to transition strength, as I moved to flower this
past weekend.

I never noticed the problem until I moved from the vedge room to
the flower room.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 2, 2008)

is there enough arreation in there? alot of times there isnt enough and it can cause problems later down the road. 

is there any light getting in it?

root rot can be black grey off colored roots- slimy water, bad smells.... temps/ light/arreation can cause these problems.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 2, 2008)

sounds like rotten roots to me try microbial by growthmasta it both cures root desease and prevent it.

£22.00 a litre and you only use 1ml per litre of made up nutrient solution so it goes a long way.

rotten roots can be grey/ tan coloured brown black and any inbetween colours and does sound about correct the washing machine comparission.

pkj


----------



## grotime (Jun 2, 2008)

Im sure that it is root rot, or at least dead roots in my res.
There was a layer of dead plant material in the bottom of
the res.  I have completely cleaned, and drained the res,
tray, pumps and pots.  I added 20 gallons of fresh water,
and 30 tsp of hydrogen peroxide.  I am going to let this run
for a little bit, then once agian dump the water, and clean
everything.  I will then run fresh water for a bit to flush out
all of the hydrogen peroxide, and remaining dead roots.
I will then go back to previous nutes.
I will keep everyone updated.
Thanks,


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't think that there is any reason to go back to the old nute regime.  The dead root material in the res was almost certainly the cause of the smell from the res.  

You do not need to worry about flushing out H2O2


----------



## grotime (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks hemp goddess.  I meant that I would go back to 
what I was using before I flushed it today.  Hopefully
this will work, and the issue will be resolved.


----------



## massproducer (Jun 2, 2008)

You may want to look at getting an enzyme like sensi zym to help clear the dead organic matter from your rez in the future.  Enzymes will break down old organic matter, like dead roots, leaves and old nutes and turn them into usuable compounds that the plants roots can use.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 3, 2008)

ive had great results with hygrozyme


----------



## grotime (Jun 3, 2008)

what about superthrive?  they don't list what is in it.
Is it enzymes?  I have some, and would rather use up
what I have.  Will it do the same thing as a product
like hydrozyme, or is it completely different?


----------



## lyfr (Jun 3, 2008)

grotime said:
			
		

> what about superthrive? they don't list what is in it.
> Is it enzymes? I have some, and would rather use up
> what I have. Will it do the same thing as a product
> like hydrozyme, or is it completely different?


different...superthrive is nutes, hygrozyme is enzymes that break down contaminents as well as breaking down nutes so plants can more easily use them.  ive actually had hydrostoreguy tell me i can run lower ppms and get same results with hygrozyme...i tend to believe him cause why would he want to sell me_ less _nutes(lower ppm's) but i still try to get ppm's high as i can without damage...ya


----------



## grotime (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks lyfr.  
I drained the h2o2 mix, put in fresh water and nutes.  The
plants were a bit droopy.  Hopefully this was due to having
no nutes for 24 hours, and not due to root rot.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 5, 2008)

superthrive you have to have x-ray vision to even read the label which is just the company blowing its own trumpet about what it does.

it does work btw i use it in water to presoak my jiffy's/rockwool starter cubes and they do seem to root a little faster.

ps hows the res smell going grotime.

pkj


----------



## grotime (Jun 5, 2008)

36 hrs after changing the res, running h2o2, and then changing the res once more, the smell is back.  
I think that the problem is with my rockwool.  I have always used a drip system on my mother plants.  My mothers use 3x3 cubes.  I then take clones, put them in small plugs, and once the clones root they go into hydroton in my ebb and flow system.  This time I flowered some mothers.  So I have some 3x3 cubes in my ebb and flow system.  I think that the large rockwool cubes are holding too much water, and developing mildew.  This mildew is then leaking into my res.  

I bought another air pump and airstone for the res.  Hopefully this will help control the issue in the future.

Last night i put in 100ml (5ml per gal) of h2o2.  I have not been in my grow room this morning to see if this eliminated the smell.  I have a feeling that I will have to use h2o2 for this whole grow.

Hopefully in the futere when I go back to using clones, and small rockwool cubes, I wont have this issue.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 5, 2008)

yeh i agree rockwool ,can smell bad once used for a long time so youre probably correct in your assumption.

how far into flower are the mother plants as ive ripped 3" cubes off rockwool slabs and then ripped open the smaller starter rockwool plugs then transplanted into an aero system with no ill effects maybe just made the plants stall a little whilst they got their act back together after me abusing them.

lol

id seriously try what i suggest to get rid of smell but only if its having a detrimental effect on your plants health.

pkj


----------



## grotime (Jun 5, 2008)

Res still smells, but not any worse then yesterday.

I am only in my 2nd week of flowering, but the root system
is extremely developed.  I don't know if I could seperate the
roots from the rockwool without harming the plants.

The whole thing is that the plants look great.  I think that the
smell is only bothering me.  I think that I will just add 5ml of
h2o2 per gallon every other day.  Luckily h2o2 is cheap.  
Hopefully this will keep the issue at bay.

Thanks for your ongoing help parkingjoe.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 5, 2008)

h202 should stop anything going wrong from hereon in.

i had it few grows back and couldnt fathom what the smell was until end of flowering when i ripped up slabs and lots of slimey brownish coloured smelly roots everywhere.

glad i could offer some help dude

pkj


----------



## grotime (Jun 9, 2008)

fast update.  Put 4 ml h2o2 into res, skipped a day,
put 2 ml h2o2 in res.  I also put another air stone in
the res.  Smell is gone, and I haven't done anything 
in 2 days.  It appears that isses is resolved.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 9, 2008)

:clap:


----------

